# Unknown Hard error



## reemptor (May 26, 2008)

Hi.
I have a Lenovo 580 Laptop. Every time I turn it on i get a box titled "Explorer.exe - System warning". Inside the box it says, "Unknown Hard error".

I have exhausted everything the internet has to say. ie the load key in the registry, There was some malware, only pup's, on the computer there is not now etc.etc.

Any further help would be appreciated


----------



## thePHPdev (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't think you searched very far...

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-unknown/4c0be311-c9d5-46e7-b352-c8656f5c0226

There are more too.


----------



## reemptor (May 26, 2008)

Hi
Thank you for your response. I apologize for not expressing myself clearly. I did find that link and many more. I started by typing the exact wording of the error message into Google And followed the ideas in all links that were relevant. Which is why I stated in the first post that I had exhausted all the net had to offer. Having done all those things I still have the error on start up and I am here asking for help from the great community here.

Thank you again for the response


----------



## reemptor (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the response. as all else has filed I will reinstall.
Thanks again


----------

